# E commerce plugin for wordpress



## amanzar (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, 

Our website questionauthoritees.com is made in wordpress, and I found a plugin to incorporate the shopping cart and its called Wordpress E-Commerce plugin. 

Any of you guys have any experience with this plugin? Should I use it?

Comments would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## di3go (May 27, 2009)

I have used this specific plug in. I like it, there are a lot of variables to play with. Try it out, you'll probably like it.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use to use it as well. It worked great for me.

Katrina


----------



## FCruz420 (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope this thread gains many responses. I'm not a developer, but I know how to install wordpress and I've read alot on this plug in. The Plug in is still fairly new so I look forward to seeing actual usage responses.


----------



## FCruz420 (Dec 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> I use to use it as well. It worked great for me.
> 
> Katrina


Did you stop using it? if so, why if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

FCruz420 said:


> Did you stop using it? if so, why if you don't mind me asking?


I went with a designer to design my page and he choose to design one from scratch and used another cart. 

When I was using it I was doing it myself and just learning how to build webpages. I was abll to get it installed, and get it up online and it worked great but when I went looking for a more professional page the designer choose a diferent route.

Katrina


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

hey guys,

I wondered how many of this forum use this plugin. I've installed it and I actually like it.

But I've experienced problems with some basic functions like the variations or the checkout page and the plugin-forum isn't a big help on this.


----------



## FoyerClothing (Nov 15, 2007)

We will use it when our site officially launches soon. It works pretty well, although it has some quirks. If you are not experienced in wordpress / php / css I would not reccomend it. And the forum support is nil, I would personally go with Shopp if I did it again, but I've also never used that so I can't say for sure, this you can get as a trial

Anyhow

www.foyerclothing.com/shop/

is what it will look like, but it'll have shirt photos instead of dogs! more or less, I'm still working on it though


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not completely lost when it comes to php and html and right now I'm emailing with one of their developers. So if he comes up with a solution I'm fine with WP e-commerce.
But thanks for the shopp tip though. I'll take a look at it.

Did you experience any problems with the implementation?


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

FoyerClothing said:


> We will use it when our site officially launches soon. It works pretty well, although it has some quirks. If you are not experienced in wordpress / php / css I would not reccomend it. And the forum support is nil, I would personally go with Shopp if I did it again, but I've also never used that so I can't say for sure, this you can get as a trial
> 
> Anyhow
> 
> ...


 
thanks a lot for the shopp tip again! I switched now. Everything is seems to work and I think it's even a bit better with how it handles accounts and other stuff.
thanks!


----------



## yourAlamo (Oct 28, 2007)

any other input from people on this?

--
I use other carts for my main business, but am thinking the Word Press e-commerce module will be a decent, low cost solution to get rolling.


----------



## maiasaura (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm completely fed up with the Wordpress e-commerce plugin. The 'documentation' reads like it was written in Russian and Babelfished into English. There is zero support on the forums. I went with it because the developer seemed to say it works with Word Press themes. What they meant was it uses the 'same theme system' as WordPress. I spent a week on this, installed it twice and my WordPress theme is still different from the wp-commerce theme. Also it's built on the obsolete e-commerce engine, and there are tons of versions or THAT floating around all similarly named and mutually exclusive. 

I'll look at Shopp again, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

@maiasaura:
I'm totally feeling you! 
I've been pissed off by the bad support and the various issues with the wp-ecommerce solution as well...
I'm using the shopp software now and it's working very well so far (still I am the only test-user). but one thing is a big negative point with that solution - they won't offer you a manual payment option before the next version. for me that's a no-go since i wanna sell to europeans and here bank transfer is still a very common payment method. 

anyways, i can recommend shopp. especially if you don't need the bank transfer payment option.


----------

